# GoPro can deliver 30 FPS for 1/2/3 seconds...



## leGreve (Sep 26, 2014)

…and besides that burst, they now offer full manual exposure and better dynamic range.

It also sports 4K video at 30fps, HD at 120fps and now has a touch screen display on the back.

Now, why is it a cool little company like GoPro can offer all that in such a small package for such a low price and we are still content with these half ass improvements Canon keep offering at every line up.


----------

